# Jailbreak de l'iPod Touch 5G?



## Bibuu_ (25 Décembre 2012)

Salut!

J'ai comme projet de "transformer" un iPod Touch 5G en iPhone cependant il faut qu'il soit jailbreaké!

Est-ce que le jailbreak iOS6 est dispo? Est-il possible de passer un 5G sous iOS 5.1 et le jailbreaké?

Et tant que j'y suis: est-ce que quelqu'un utilise Gmate+ et peut me donner son avis sur ce produit?


Merci d'avance, en espérant que ça soit possible!


----------



## KevZqn (26 Décembre 2012)

Bibuu_ a dit:


> Salut!
> 
> J'ai comme projet de "transformer" un iPod Touch 5G en iPhone cependant il faut qu'il soit jailbreaké!
> 
> ...



Une petite recherche sur Google et : HOP réponse !

Alors non, pas encore de Jailbreak les devs travaillent dessus et il sera peut être dispo peut être en 2013


----------

